# Portable miter saw stands



## lpsonbuilders (Jan 9, 2005)

*Miter Saw Stand*

Hey yal!

I own a unit called UltraFence, you can see it at www.sawhelper.com.
It has no wheels, however it has solid extentions in various lenghts optional stop that works very nice. Setup is very fast and ajustable to uneven grade!
However being very solid its a bit on the heavy side. They did cut me a better deal than their list price, so get dealing! I like it!
No design is perfect for everybody, some come closer than others! :Thumbs:


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm really liking the saw helper, couldn't find a price though. Guess I have to call.


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

*No More Sore Back*

Hello Gentlemen,
I picked up the rigid stand for my dewalt slider about 6 months ago, maybe.
The thing is a godsend, and for only a $150, can't beat it. Very easy to move set up and break down. Had to make some minor adjustments to the table top to mount the dewalt, drill new holes and buy new mounting bolts.

One slight drawback is the fact that it is bolted to the table, however, at 150 it left me enough dough to go out and buy a smaller 10" chop for those smaller jobs where it would be difficult to get the other one into.

High marks for that stand all around.


----------



## mtp (Feb 13, 2005)

underdog1753 said:


> Buy the Porta-mate shown by Pipeguy's post. I have it and it is really a great stand for the price. I like it better than my Dewalt which was much more expensive. The only alteration I would make to the Porta-mate is to replace the wheels with ones a little larger and better quality and that is easily done. It is a much better stand than most of the higher priced ones.


:w/stupid:


----------



## sage (Feb 3, 2005)

miketheparrothe said:


> :w/stupid:


Huh?


----------



## ronhofe71 (Mar 9, 2005)

I think thatis the Trac Rac. Be using one for 2 years and it works great. wheels and I keep a heavy sliding miter on it and it's a stable as it gets


----------



## Deacon (Apr 4, 2005)

I also have the Rigid MSUV (miter stand utility vehicle- Corny, I know). This is the *BEST * accessory I could have bought! I've had it now for about a year and use it almost everyday. It sells for around $150 and is awesome. No more lugging the saw around. As described in previous threads, it folds and transports like a handcart. . .a very sturdy hand cart, and tooks minor modifications to mount my DeWalt CMS. I'm not a fan of RIGID, but they hit a homerun with this one.

The only drawback I see is lifting it into the back of my pick-up. A _very minor _ hurdle compared to the stability, utility, easy of transportability and simple set-up.

My advise to those interested. . . *Get one, you won't regret it at all! *


----------



## tacotory (Jul 25, 2005)

*Rigid MSUV- Miter Saw Utility Vehicle*

Mike-

Did you get your saw stand yet? If not, the hands-down winner is the Miter Saw Utility Vehicle from Rigid- buy at HD.

When in storage mode, it rolls around on large wheels like a hand truck. When you are ready to use it you:

1) Pull a lever and a set of legs opposite the wheels fold out
2) Pull another lever so that the gas shocks lift your saw away from the wheels to make it horizontal
3) Extend the two out-feed rollers
4) Get to work

The wheels work amazing. Large enough that they don't get caught up on rocks or other small items. Also, they are rubber coated so the won't scratch finished floors.

I can't rave enough about this stand. I like them so much that I have two of them -one for my miter, one for my slider.

You can check it out at HomeDepot.com :Thumbs:


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

IHI, larger circular saws are pretty common in the timber framing industry. I have a 16" Makita for instance, kinda like holding a sawmill in your arms :cheesygri . They also make a 10-1/4" and so does Mafell, I think. Check them out : http://www.mafell.com

http://www.makita.com

http://www.timberwolftools.com

Timberwolf carries a company called "Oliver" which I'm not familiar with, the other stuff is all quality, you won't find any of this at 'The Despot'. Rich.

Oops, just noticed this was an older thread. R.


----------



## BobTheBuilder2 (Aug 14, 2005)

I also have the Rigid MSUV and it is the best thing since indoor plumbing. I have yet to find it's equal. It is affordable too. I have the Rigid 12" sliding miter saw as well and it will fit through a 36" door with ease and is easy to set up. I found the Rigid saw to be superior to the Dewalt slider for the folleowing reasons.

1. The saw pivots much easier like on ball bearings.
2. Laser guided
3. Has guide on the saw and in the hand book for the setup for all those goofy crown moulding problems.
4. larger work surface
5. cost (cheaper than Dewalt) Same quality
6. comes with dust bag and work piece clamp (Dewalt charges extra for these)


----------



## Luke's Dad (Aug 29, 2005)

*Ridgid works GREAT!*

I also own the Ridgid MSUV. I put a Craftsman 12" miter saw on it. Just had to drill a couple holes in the table to accomodate the Craftsman model as this is pre-drilled for a Ridgid. Can't say enough great things about it! Rolls like a dream, sets up in seconds and is super sturdy. I just fold it up and roll it into the trailer at the end of the day and I'm gone! :Thumbs: 

Lance


----------



## IHI (Dec 25, 2004)

*old topic, but figured pipe in with new stuff*

Needed to get another chop saw so was scoping out the 12" compound miters, I've never had any use for a sliding compound and dont need the headache of the huge amount of space needed to transport those monsters, so down to basic saws so to speak.

Went to the orange box and had it down to Ryobi, Ridgid, and Dewalt. The Ryobi just looked to Barbie tool set, appeared cheaply made so went to Ridgid/Dewalt. Personally used 12" Dewalt for years, never a hiccup, great saw for the money....but the Ridgid had the fancy laser light, so the ooo aaa factor kicked in and I got the Ridgid with the fancy laser sight line. This saw feels very strong, cuts great, nice big platform to lay wood on-overall great saw IMo and very happy since it seems to lack nothing that I was impressed with on my Dewalts...funny part is I still have'nt installed the laser thingy...might do that later just cuz

Anyways, while I was loading this up into the cart I seen a Ryobi miter saw stand which is almost identical to the Bosch unit on previous page (I tried getting picture of it off the web but no luck), anyways, they had the stand for $99  so I jumped all over it. This thing is fuggin saawweeet. VERY stable, had some 1x10x18' cedar rim joist/ban boards we were installing and I had to cut off 6" on one end, figured this would be the true test. Pulled the support arms all the way out, set built in roller height to level with saw's table and set the board up....stand did'nt even blink with all that weight hanging off one side :Thumbs: It's kinda big, but fits in my cube van just fine with all my other stuff (cubey was best investment I ever made and should have done it YEARS AGO!!)

Very happy with both products and prices.

FWIW
Josh


----------



## K custom home (Aug 30, 2005)

We have three of the Rigid stands and they are very sturdy and the large wheels are great for rough terain. Everyone of them is still in good condition after two years of abuse. They are a little heavy so they may not be for everyone, but we use covered trailers with ramps so it doesn't bother us.


----------



## ddm (Jul 21, 2005)

I have the rigid stand for the dewalt 706 and its served me well for the past year, overall a good stand. Run a delta stand for the bosch 12" slider also, seems to want to pinch your fingers while breaking it down, but its built pretty tough.


----------



## JPV123 (Sep 14, 2005)

I also bought the Ryobi stand for $99 and I love it. Nice and sturdy.


----------



## chris-tool-pher (Oct 18, 2005)

That miter table is a bit expensive - I found that same one online for about $225. Tool King isnot always the "king" in many cases they are higher than the smaller online guys.

I found cheaper onesat:

amazon
cpotools
bizrate
tyler


~Chris


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

IHI said:


> By the looks and sounds of it, actually getting what you pay for. I like the track feature that allows you to slide your saw in and out of the base plate, and not have to fuss around setting it back up if you dont want to use the stand on a small job.
> 
> I gotta a few sets of old slicks in the basement to replace those puny wheels, but they only fit 15" rims. Think the stand would look better with some 22" spinners anyways:Thumbs:
> 
> ...


I've used my dewalt 12" scms on double 4" vinyl, 90* is no problem and I think I got to go through a 45* in one pass.
Reverse the blade for a nice clean cut.


----------



## N.E.Bldg&Rest.LLC (Aug 18, 2005)

How about this one.
http://sawhelper.com


----------



## badassdak20 (May 16, 2005)

Howdy Fellas, new to the site and have to say that the Ridgid MSUV stand is an absolutely awesome piece of equipment.but i do second the thought that the only drawback is loading and unloading.you wont be dissapointed trust me!:thumbup:


----------



## Fireboy (Oct 25, 2005)

*Rigid Stand*

Hi Mike.
Same as you I was looking for a good one.
First I was looking at Dewalt ($200 Home Depot) but it looked to weak for me plus no actual table top to place any tools. Just last week I end up buying Rigid stand ($200, down from $298 at Home Depot). 
Rigid is strong table, up to I belive 400 lb, portable with a pair of nice big wheels but still heavy to move around. I like a quick set up with long extensions. Take a look and check this one out if this one will fit you.

Fireboy.


----------



## snapper21 (Mar 13, 2006)

I like the Delta setup. Base resembles the knockdown n roll stand that my Ridgid table saw sits on. Makes it easier for a one man show to get it on site.


----------

